# Trade Rumor: Pau for Amare



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba-news-a...ing-on-a-pau-gasol-for-amare-stoudemire-trade


...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They just mentioned this on PTI too


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^thats what got me to find the link


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

His contract is horrible and his knees are going on him. I'd rather keep Pau and see how he fits with Nash when he gets back.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd want Shumpert too... :devil:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I'd want Shumpert too... :devil:


rofl


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is horrible - I think it's on spec bs - I dont see how Stat functions at all next to Howard


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

This is just being made up because Pringles is the coach.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's what Ive got to think - the new york media is a hungry monster - even healthy stat is a bad fit with dwight


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> This is just being made up because Pringles is the coach.


I can easily see this being the case


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This would be a horrible idea for LAL, and a waste of time for NY.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Pau fits the knicks pretty well actually - Chandler can play center on D and let Pau do his thing on the post on offense because he doesnt need nor necessarily want the ball


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, but Chandler's presence would still clog up the middle a bit for Pau. Defensively, Pau may have some trouble guarding 4's, and then you still have the same issue with Stoudemire and Melo: Anthony is best at the four, or with a stretch PF.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nah.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This does not make sense for either team.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I didn't see any sources mentioned anywhere, so I am calling "bullshit."


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Won't happen. Can some other team create drama somewhere? Media can't go a couple days without getting bored and making up stories.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Won't happen. Can some other team create drama somewhere? Media can't go a couple days without getting bored and making up stories.


I wouldn't exactly call "hoopsvibe" the media.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mitch is too smart to make such a dumb move.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what about for David West?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> I wouldn't exactly call "hoopsvibe" the media.


Your buddy rizzle saw it on espn 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> Your buddy rizzle saw it on espn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


same difference, how much bull shit have they been responsible for propagating over the years? fill that air time!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

e-monk said:


> what about for David West?


West isn't an upgrade over Pau. It's a lateral move to a half-step back.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Bogg said:


> West isn't an upgrade over Pau. It's a lateral move to a half-step back.


it's a better fit - he plays more like a PF because he is a PF plus he's physically and mentally tougher (apparently)- only problem is he's even older than Pau


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

West is also a lethal mid range shooter, which would really help the floor spacing.

What do you guys think about David Lee? He doesnt play defense, but he is a great mid range shooter.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

elcap15 said:


> *West is also a lethal mid range shooter*, which would really help the floor spacing.
> .


this bit especially


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No to West.

Can't pass like Pau, can't post like Pau, can't play center like Pau and is slower. He is a better mid range shooter but not enough to make a difference.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pau is, easily, the better all-around player. I like West, I think he was a great signing for Indy, and I think he's a nice starting role-player, but Pau can still be a viable number two for stretches.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Reportedly, the rumors about a possible Gasol for Stoudemire swap have no merit according to Marc Berman of the New York Post:
> 
> There’s been speculation there were talks between the Lakers and Knicks about a Stoudemire-Pau Gasol trade but a source claims nothing took place.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...mire-trade-talks-never-took-place/2012/11/30/


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

well no kidding


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> No to West.
> 
> Can't pass like Pau, can't post like Pau, can't play center like Pau and is slower. He is a better mid range shooter but not enough to make a difference.


No big man can pass like Pau, but West is a good passer compared to his peers. Also, he _can_ post like Pau.

No he can't play center though. That is correct.


----------

